# reflect high frequency absorb bass



## Wull (Apr 7, 2010)

I now have the opportunity to cover my front and rear walls with insulation, I will be using just 2" RS45 Rockwool constructed panels, one reason is to insulate my room, the over to see if this improves SQ.

My concern is that the panels may absorb the mid and highs and not the bass due to just using 2", could this be the case, I really don't want to make my room sound dead, is there anything I could do within the construction of the panel to reflect not absorb the mid's and high's?

I already have corners chunks in each corner.

Thanks...


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

For the front wall, 2" will be fine. It's primary job is to deal with reflections from the surrounds - not to provide bass control - though if you want some additional in the room, going to 4" won't hurt anything.

Bryan


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

I assume you are completely covering the front & rear wall (since it's for insulation purpose). With that much coverage you may want to cover it with a 6 mil plastic & then fabric, which will decrease the upper absorbtion. Bryan will know for sure.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

I wouldn't use plastic on the front. We want it to be full range. A facing of some sort is good on the rear wall though when you do that.

Bryan


----------



## Wull (Apr 7, 2010)

Tonto said:


> I assume you are completely covering the front & rear wall (since it's for insulation purpose). With that much coverage you may want to cover it with a 6 mil plastic & then fabric, which will decrease the upper absorbtion. Bryan will know for sure.





bpape said:


> I wouldn't use plastic on the front. We want it to be full range. A facing of some sort is good on the rear wall though when you do that.
> 
> Bryan


Cheers guys.

So leave the front panels, but look at installing a plastic type layer behind the fabric covering the rear panels.

I can get my hands on foam-board quiet easily, would this do? http://www.foam-board.co.uk/10mm-white-foamboard/


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

That will block a bit more than we may want to do. Plastic sheeting is a better option.

Bryan


----------



## Wull (Apr 7, 2010)

Ah, OK, I had found some 2mm perspex I was going to use. I will see what I can find in the way of plastic sheeting then.

Cheers Bryan.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

NOt talking about mm, talking MILS. Each mil is .001 inch. So, .0003937xxxx mm We're talking very thin plastic sheeting here. Usually 10 mil works about right.

Bryan


----------



## Wull (Apr 7, 2010)

Ah, now I'm with you, we'll thats even better, it's a lot easier to work with.

Cheers.


----------

